# Gurkha cuban legacy Cigar Review - under the radar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar seems to fly under the cigar worlds radar, it is a good quality smoke for only around $2.00 or so a stick. A nice thick and oily wrapper...

Read the full review here: Gurkha cuban legacy Cigar Review - under the radar


----------

